# Anyone here from Eureka????



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

OK, here is a long shot. I am trying to remember where I went hunting with my dad 55 years ago. It was on the North Tintic area. There used to be a old gentleman from either Germany or Greece whose first name was George was the caretaker of a mine that the road ran through to get to the hunting area. This man passed away in the 60's and the cabin burned down in the early or mid 70's from what I can remember. To wards the end of the road that we camped on there should be the remains of a 1949 Mercury sedan that my dad left there in 1959 after it broke down on the way to go hunting. 

I know that this is a real long shot but I am planning on a expedition out there next year and would really like to see if I can find this area. 

So dad's let this be a warning to you...... KEEP a journal for your kids to read when they start to wonder about these things.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cooky is from Rush Valley, so he might be able to give you some direction.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The description of the area doesn't remind of anywhere I've been around there. There have been a few mining boom and bust cycles in Eureka (pronounced yer ick ah) since then. Mines have opened and closed and roads came and went.
Sorry, no help.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I kind of figure that it would be along shot. I think that I was on the road in the late 70's but came to a wash out that there would be no way that you could get across it in a truck then. But now with ATV's who knows. I do remember talking to a county Sherriff back then and he told me that I was on the right road and knew the old gentleman but that county mounty is long gone also. I don't really remember a mine where the old gentleman lived but he stayed in the building that housed the dining hall and kitchen, I still remember how good it smelled of pipe tobacco and coffee so thick that a spoon would stand up in it. I just wished that I could remember his whole name. The next time that I am up in the Provo area I might have to go to the paper office and dig through six or so years of their obituaries to see if I can find his.

I am also trying to figure out where my dad was born at in Eureka way back in 1912, it is interesting going through records that old trying to find the home that my grandfather owned back then.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Have you tried looking at the pics that people have posted of the area on Google Earth? that may give you further direction.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been all over Google Earth with no luck or I just don't know what I need to look for. As I said the last time that I was there was 1959 and through the eyes of a 5 year old everything looks different. 

I have found a couple of interesting web sites and have ordered a couple of books on the area that may give me some more insight. At least I hope they do. I may just have to pull the camper and wheeler out there for a week or so next year and spend some time running roads until I see something that might be it. I am planning on a trip to the Tintic Mining Museum in Eureka just to check it out this fall.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Critter, this is some neat stuff your speaking of. Keep us posted on your findings, please. Quite the quest you've got going. Kind of reminds me of a brookie pond I found on 1000 Lakes Mountain in my early teens while bow hunting. (I'm 53 now). I "rediscovered" it about 25 years ago by shear accident. It was like waking up out of a long dream or something. I still go back to it every 6 or seven years, but I have to zig-zag up the hill to re-locate it. I hope you find your hunting spot!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Cooky, if you see this the old mans name is George Chiulos and he passed away in January 1966. He lived on his property somewhere in North East Tintic. If you don't remember perhaps your father if he is still with us. 

Thanks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A little bit more research gave me possibly the name of the mine property as it is now. It is the North Lilly mine which sits south east of Eureka. This throws me for a loop since I would swear that we hunted to the north of the town.

Ya just got to love trying to research something from when you were 5 years old and trying to remember some things that happened almost 50 years ago, but I'm getting there.


----------

